# Newbie Tow Questions



## sam2007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi folks,

I know this topic has been beat to death, but I'd like to ask a couple of tow questions.
I am very interested in purchasing either a 23KRS or 28KRS toyhauler. While I have not ruled out a new purchase, but will likely wind up with an '06/'07. My SUV will technically tow 7,200# with my gear ratio. Theoretically I could load my Electra Glide and some clothes in the 28 footer and still make weight, but it seems like I would be pushing it. Yet I have noticed several posters tag lines show members towing the 28krs with 1/2 ton SUVs. So, I'm undecided. The 28 foot units is beautiful and the push out provides a nice cushion, but the 23 footer may be more practical for my tow vehicle. Does anyone have any personal experience with a Yukon XL and the 28krs or 23krs? Regardless of which way I go what basic suggestions do you have? Distribution hitch? Sway bars? Upgrade my gear ratio? I love my Yukon and hate the idea of buying a bigger truck when it is just me in it 75% of the time. Thanks in advance for any input. I've really enjoyed browsing this site and look forward to joining your ranks.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You asked, so here's my opinion.

The 1/2-ton SUV will do OK with the 23RS, but the 28KRS will be a white-knuckled experience for you (IMO). When you say "make weights," I assume you are looking at the dry weight of the trailer, the weight of your bike, and the numbers for your SUV. But there's more to it than that.

The dry weight does not include the spare tire, propane bottles, battery, awning, and a few other dealer-added options (tongue jack, etc.). Then there is your gear. If you are going camping, you'll have food and beverages in the fridge, cooking/eating gear, clothes, and a few other creature comforts, even if you are a Spartan camper.

Then, when it comes to your SUV's abilties, there's the trailer tongue weight, the weight of your gear, and the passengers in the SUV - not to be overlooked, because it must be included when figuring your SUV's GVWR. Here's a link to a website that will help you sort all this stuff out: David's RV Tips

You'll get more opinions on this, but I'd bet my bottom dollar that the majority will agree with me.

Hope this helps you make a sound decision so you can safely and reliably get out and enjoy the world of RV camping - Outback style!

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

here is my .02..

Your Yukon has a maximum tow of 7200 pounds and a maximum payload of 1695 pounds. If we go by NHTSA towing recommendations (which is 80 of what the manufacturers state their vehicles can do) this will drop you down to 5760 (Pull) and 1356 (Carry) respectively.

For Towing - The 28KRS has a GVWR of 7550 lbs fully loaded - so that puts you over the manufacturers 7200 pounds and definitely over the NHTSA of 5760.

For Payload - Your payload amount is 1695(man)/1356(NHTSA). So if we go with the Manufacturers rating then 1695 - 645(hitch) - 216(full tank of gas) - 360(two avg adults) - 50 (weight of hitch) = 424lbs left for gear, extra weight of propane, batteries, etc.

If we go by the NHTSA recommendations - 1356 - 645(hitch) - 216(full tank of gas) - 360(two avg adults) - 50 (weight of hitch) = 85 lbs left for gear, extra weight of propane, batteries, etc.

Keep in mind that the Hitch weight does NOT include the weight of Your Hitch, the batteries or the Propane.

For me - I would avoid the 28KRS with the YUKON. The weight is outside of your vehicles design and will cause extra burden on your transmission, brakes, tires, engine and suspension.

The 23KRS is 7000 fully loaded and has a hitch weight of 555 which helps some but not allot.

And yes -- most dealers will tell you that you can pull a trailer with a Lawnmower -- but the real question is - can you pull it safely.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I had a 1/2ton Suburban when I bought my 28. It was nowhere near the truck that the 3/4 is that I have now. Better brakes, better transmission, bigger motor. just means I'm towing safer and smarter.---Mike


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a 28KRS and I tow with a Ford Expedition. It has an 8900 lb tow rating. I have close to 4000 miles on this setup and it is 'ok'. Knowing what I know now I probably would not have purchased the 28 as I was not not interested in changing TV. On flat land I get 9-10 mpg and in the hills it goes down closer to 8mpg and runs at 3500 rpms to maintain 50-55mph. I quote these mpg numbers as a another issue with 1/2 T SUV/Pickups is the size of the gas tank. Mine is 28 gals which equates to around 100-150 miles without filling up. 3/4 T vehicles et up for towing many times have a 40 gal tank. I use an equalizer hitch also. If you are considering upgrading your TV then the 28 is a great unit.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well you asked so I'll tell ya not to do it. I tow my 30 footer with a 1/2 ton and its no fun. I've since added the Excursion. 7500 lbs is just alot of weight on a 1/2 ton suspension. It pushes, pulls, bounces and bucks the TV. The motor is the least of your worries. There are some who do it and will tell you its OK but you asked so FWIW there's my answer.


----------



## sam2007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the quality, quick responses. Honestly I was fairly certain the 28krs was out of my comfort range, but it is so nice! I thought I'd ask and see if anyone had any magic tricks for me to pull tith my 1/2 ton. As far as the 23krs is concerned what type of towing adjuncts are recommended? Can I leave my factory GM receiver in place or do I need something heavier? It sounds like nearly all of you use some sort of distribution system so I'll likely do so as well. Thanks again.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

I think you are coming to the right conclusion based on the weights. If length were an issue (not considering weight), a Hensley or Propride hitch will nearly eliminate trailer initiated sway. It's the setup I use on my 28 BHS (4,930 # dry + options = max 6,000# fully loaded). My Armada tows it really well, actually....9100# tow rating, can maintain 62mph on relatively flate terrain at 1800 rpm.....BUT, if we upgrade trailers at some point, I will change TV's. I also upgraded my tires to LT and found they made a big difference in control - like 4 feet planted firmly in the ground.

Good luck finding what you are looking for. Outbackin' is a great experience!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You'll definetly want a WDH with good sway control. I'll let the GM and Roo owners comment on specifics of the combo.

I too towed a 28'(well really 31') OB with a 1/2 ton truck (mine was a F150). I had a couple situations that scared me. twice I caught a wind gust in Michigan when transitioning from trees to fields. NOT fun as both times I was fighting to keep the truck on the road! Then I had 2 panic stops where I tried to get the truck slowed down because someone tried to merge in front of me. In both of those cases, the other guy figured it out and bailed to the shoulder before he became roadkill. Regardless, 1 year was enough for me before I upgraded. People on here tow with similar combos, but many of us recommend against it based on our personal experiences. I don't have excessive towing experience, but have towed a pop up with a minivan, a 24'TT with a SUV, a midprofile 5'er with a Dodge 2500, the OB(31') with both the F150 and F350, and now a Full profile 5'er with the F350. The OB/F150 combo was the only one that scared me on the road. That's my honest opinion). Good luck with shopping.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I apologize for my earlier comments. I did not mean to offend anyone by my comments on this post. My humor was maybe inappropriate for this discussion.

Duane


----------

